

COBOL to Java Automatic Migration with GPL'ed Tools - kungfudoi
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/07/cobol-to-java

======
Zak
I can't help but notice that the existence of these tools suggests that Java
is the new COBOL.

------
adatta02
Interesting. I wonder how it deals with library dependencies and the like.

